# E:/ is not accessible incorrect function...??? HELP??



## Trtlgrl2_78 (Sep 18, 2003)

Why am I getting this message when I try to open the E:/ drive

I want to burn my pictures to cd, but I can't because of this error message? Can anyone help me?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Right-Click on E: drive

Properties

Recording Tab

then check the "Enable CD Recording On This Drive" box.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

does the drive show up in your device mgr ?


----------



## Trtlgrl2_78 (Sep 18, 2003)

kiwiguy said:


> Right-Click on E: drive
> 
> Properties
> 
> ...


This worked...THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## angiehorror (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm having this exact problem and every site I've found gives this exact answer.
When I go in to my properties there is no record tab.








​Help?


----------



## angiehorror (Dec 29, 2006)

angiehorror said:


> I'm having this exact problem and every site I've found gives this exact answer.
> When I go in to my properties there is no record tab.
> 
> 
> ...


I found the answer if anyone needs to refer to this in the future. 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;316529


----------



## Go-2-Guy (Jan 6, 2007)

Microsoft has a note on this specific error message:

Drive:\ is not accessible. Incorrect function.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315350


----------



## carolivy (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you "KIWIGUY" I did it and now it works.:up:


----------

